

I Was a Gopher at an Illegal AirBnB Hotel - dogecoinbase
http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2014/02/that-one-time-i-was-a-gopher/page/view-all

======
damian2000
The hands-off approach of AirBnB is perfect for people running accommodation
by remote control like this. AirBnB takes care of payment, reviews and
marketing, and they also prevent authorities from getting the contact info of
the owners.

One of the pain points, lost keys, could be solved possibly by smart door
locks which would use an app to unlock the door.

